# C2 can't chip over my apr re loaded "stock"??



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

As you all know, today I went to get my turbo file loaded on... Well after first trying to load the c2 program, it wouldn't go over my apr chip.i went to the dealer, they couldn't go to the stock program... Took it to my apr dealer and had them wipe out their file... Returned the car to stock... Drove back to load c2 and... NO LUCK! it won't load!?

Now I need help! Anyone know what is going on? Help!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I'd give APR a buzz tomorrow on the phone.

*edit: not really helpful, but sound advice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

can NLS or the dealer flash you to stock? i dont mean APR-Stock, i mean VW stock. as the car came...?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The dealer CANNOT flash to stock. Because my program is up to date. According to the dealer, they cannot retro a tune... So basically since my revision is current, I'm stuck there. My apr dealer did rip the tune out and load the stock tune. There was no communication error... However when we plugged in c2's loader it couldn't communicate with my ecu... Vag com communicates no problem... But c2 can't.
I spoke with apr and they claim any "reputable" chip company can easily flash over their tune... I'm going to say c2 is plenty reputable... 

What are my options now? Find an un chipped 08 ecu and have its immo chip matched to my car? I mean if I could re coup some costs by selling my apr tune, that would be great! But I doubt that will be affordable.

help!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Call c2 and do an ecu exchange.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

So the dealership "Can not" or "Will not" reflash the car?

If they cant physically do it thats odd, if they will not that makes sense but see if they can just redo it with the current version. 

If that doesnt work send me the ecu for a couple days, we will get it loaded with the most current UM Turbo software for you.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Open the ecu and ground the pin(Your c2 dealer of course), then run the c2 flash load as a bench flash. APR prob has a "key" if you will so you cant just reflash with say c2 from the obd port.... May be wrong though, not familiar with APR on this car, just Audi's and 2.0t's :thumbup: Some of the Audi's have to have the ecu opened and grounded each update so Ive heard


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Open the ecu and ground the pin(Your c2 dealer of course), then run the c2 flash load as a bench flash. APR prob has a "key" if you will so you cant just reflash with say c2 from the obd port.... May be wrong though, not familiar with APR on this car, just Audi's and 2.0t's :thumbup: Some of the Audi's have to have the ecu opened and grounded each update so Ive heard


Yea this is on TSI cars with one of the MED17 ecus nothing like that on the 2.5 ecu


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yea this is on FSI/TSI cars nothing like that on the 2.5 ecu


Yea I can tell!lol So the 2.5 should be able to be obd flashed by whomever after the pin is grounded just once? I have Unitronic now, and I had my hand in opening the ecu to ground the pin, and Ive had 2 different tunes before that, Revo, and GIAC first :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yea I can tell!lol So the 2.5 should be able to be obd flashed by whomever after the pin is grounded just once? I have Unitronic now, and I had my hand in opening the ecu to ground the pin, and Ive had 2 different tunes before that, Revo, and GIAC first :screwy:


Ive never had to open any MK5 ecu to flash it, im not sure what they needed to do. Maybe whatever process they are using cant port flash, seems odd to me but i guess its possible. 

**Edit: Not trying to open a can of worms or start anything as I am not an engineer but the only reason I would think they opened it is I think thats what needs done to copy the existing software.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ive never had to open any MK5 ecu to flash it, im not sure what they needed to do. Maybe whatever process they are using cant port flash, seems odd to me but i guess its possible.
> 
> **Edit: Not trying to open a can of worms or start anything as I am not an engineer but the only reason I would think they opened it is I think thats what needs done to copy the existing software.


Probably to back up the stock flash? Wasnt allowed to watch the install process of GIAC, and Revo, Unitronic I watched get done, we tried to obd flash it, wouldnt do it so, pulled the ecu grounded the pin, bench flashed it, and it took. Now the 3 updates Ive done are just done through the obd no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Probably to back up the stock flash? Wasnt allowed to watch the install process of GIAC, and Revo, Unitronic I watched get done, we tried to obd flash it, wouldnt do it so, pulled the ecu grounded the pin, bench flashed it, and it took. Now the 3 updates Ive done are just done through the obd no problems.


Hmm thats weird


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm thats weird


Like Josh was saying, some take, some dont, some give problems


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dealer couldn't. It was a good friend. He literally could not.he was more than willing to help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Dealer couldn't. It was a good friend. He literally could not.he was more than willing to help


Ok cuz im confused by your previous post as it sounds like they would not even try as it was the newest version. 

But you are saying they tried to reflash it and it wouldnt work correct?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Plugged in and it auto scanned. Then said car is up to date.. He said there was no way for him to go back wards to install the old program since I had the newest.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Plugged in and it auto scanned. Then said car is up to date.. He said there was no way for him to go back wards to install the old program since I had the newest.


Ok so they "would not" flash it and never actually tried to reflash it, that makes sense then


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I remember REVO 1.8t files having some kind of problem like this. Once their program was loaded on an ecu it changed something and loading GIAC onto it wouldn't work. Eventually they found a way around it but I can't remember what they had to do. If all else fails you might want to dig through the archives and see how that was fixed. It might be a long shot but its all I got. Good luck


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

OP, talk to a guy named jack at european parts. Hes an advertiser here and mostly frequents the vagcom section. 

Hes the guy vw sends ecus to for certain issues. He does immo stuff as well

He is a revo dealer, but he is certified by vw to do ecu things. Im sure he can help you.

http://www.svega3.com/fixmyeuro/


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Okay, well thanks for everyone's suggestions, but to shed some light on the situation. 
The C2 Dealer that was attempting to FLASH our software to the customer's ECU, was using the incorrect cable, therefore it was unable to FLASH.

We solved the issue today....but thanks again for everyone's help, it is so great the willingness of fellow enthusiasts to help the community. Keep up the GREAT work ! ! !


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Tyler, looks like you're ready to head back for that tune:laugh: Now get that turbo installed!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah issue solved! Can't thank the guys at c2 enough! My dealer is over nighting the cable and I'm in for 930! Thanks again for everyone's suggestions and for giving future 2.5 turbo guys the information they need!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ok so they "would not" flash it and never actually tried to reflash it, that makes sense then


No they would... But could not flash an up to date program backwards


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> No they would... But could not flash an up to date program backwards



Correct VWs system only allows for an update to the software. They cannot backdate and they cannot reinstall the same software level. So if there is no updated available the system will physically not allow them to even attempt to start the flash.



Since numerous different tuners were brought up in this thread I'll just clear one thing up in general.

Almost all performance tuners will block reading out of the file to protect their work. This is not blocking the dealer from connecting to the car, if the dealer has a problem checking codes for example your car is broken not the software or the tuner blocking it. Almost all performance tuners can overwrite a previous tuners software. I say almost because not all tuners do a full write and if they only do a partial over someone elses full write it can brick the ecu until its wiped clean with a full reflash. Some tuners prior to writing to the ecu read out all or part of the data. Since some tuners block reading to protect their work if the second tuner tries to read they won't be able to. In that case the car would need to be flashed to stock first and then that tuner should be able to proceed.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> Okay, well thanks for everyone's suggestions, but to shed some light on the situation.
> The C2 Dealer that was attempting to FLASH our software to the customer's ECU, was using the incorrect cable, therefore it was unable to FLASH.
> 
> We solved the issue today....but thanks again for everyone's help, it is so great the willingness of fellow enthusiasts to help the community. Keep up the GREAT work ! ! !


Same thing happened with my SRI tune :laugh: a quick switch of the cables and everything was gravy :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright! We got it done! Cable changed and driver was installed everything went off without a hitch! Car drives great now that these 550cc injectors are getting the correct signal. all is well now and the turbo install will be under way this week!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok everything was great until last night after work... A big orange CEL popped up!.

This is only running the injectors at the moment so it might not be an issue once the maf sees the air its programmed to see... But anyone know if there is a reason the cel would pop on? Wasn't driving any differently, just cruising home...


----------

